# Breed?



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I would love to show this girl at my local fairs. However, I don't know what breed she is! Oh and she is an 8 m old bantam I got at Bucheits.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

A game bantam, I think. Not sure on the color.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

She is lovely, but that doesn't mean that she is a member of a breed. I have no clue myself what breed(s) she incorporates, but there are many more breeds than are in my book.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I believe she is a breed. She is from a hatchery.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Silver Duckwing Old English Game Bantam? Everything but the tail looks right for the breed, so maybe just muddy genetics from the hatchery?


----------

